# 275 pcs of Salmon Nuggies



## cmayna (Apr 2, 2017)

With the 2017 Salmon season starting this month,  I need to make some room in the freezers so felt it was best to smoke some of last year's king Salmon that the wife and I caught.  Best was to do some Salmon nuggets which I can easily hand out on the boat to my fellow fishing buddies.  

So here we go with 8.2# of fish (with skin still on).  After skinning and cubing, it becomes 6.8#.  Into a dry brine of non iodized salt with dark brown sugars at a ratio of 1/4 (salt/sugar).   It will brine for 5 hours.







Rinsed and room dry for 2 hours:






Into the MES40, starting at 125* for an hour, bump to 135* for another hour, bump to 145 for another hours, until IT of 140 is met.






Note Mailbox mod






Back into the kitchen to cool off






Yumm!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 2, 2017)

WOW.  The salmon king does it again.

I only made one filet of nuggets.     I need to step up my game.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 2, 2017)

That's quite the load!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 2, 2017)

That's a lot of slicing, dicing, curing and smoking!

I'm gonna have to try these soon. 

Nice work!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 3, 2017)

Man that's a lot of work!

But I bet the taste makes it very worthwhile!

Nicely done!

Al


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 3, 2017)

Awesome; both the smoke and the amount.


----------



## cmayna (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks everyone.  It's a great way to give Salmon treats out to our fellow fishing buddies while out on the water waiting for our rod tips to start dipping.


----------



## bena (Apr 3, 2017)

Man that's awesome!  thanks for sharing


----------

